# Covers with built in light... like or not like?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For those of you who ordered the cover with the built in light, do you like it?  I'm seriously considering getting it, but I want your thoughts.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Having not really /read/ with it yet, my initial answer is "yes."

Edit: I think maybe I could be a tad more helpful. The back is very slightly thicker than the front. I am guessing this is to accommodate the very thing portion that slides out, but it is not noticeable at all unless you're actually trying to compare. Just holding it it feels great—both open and folded back.

I'm really happy with the cover.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh my god! It's so cool! I didn't think it could get any better, until I got the cover! At first I thought they sent the wrong cover, I couldn't see the light. Until I looked at the book with it and realized it slides out of the corner.... duh. It has no battery, so doesn't add any weight to the cover. The most amazing thing! Went in the bathroom with the light off to see if it's enough to read in the dark and it is. 

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine is scheduled to arrive today along with my K3.  Will post my thoughts when I have used it tonight.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts on this!

I'm really leaning toward getting it.  I like that it lights up the whole screen well, and the weight... I'm pretty enamored with the thing.

Let me know if you find anything you don't like about it.  

Vicki


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I have to say I like the cover as well I bought the black one.  One thing though is that the light is kind of difficult to pull out at first so just be gentle and you'll get it out.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm very curious about how people will like the built in light also. I think i want the lighted cover, but i'm not sure still.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I tried the cover light tonight.  It was great in a mostly dark pickup truck.  It is brighter on the top right but there is plenty of light and it is so easy to use.  Now I will not have to stay in one position to stay in the light for reading.  I can move around and still have good reading light.  I like it.  No batteries, no need for storage.  I didn't think I would like it but I do.


----------



## rsigal (Aug 28, 2010)

The cover and light are attractive and well designed.  My one major concern is that the cover is quite heavy--about as heavy as the Kindle itself. Given that The reading light is very well designed.  I think I will end up using it to read in the dark, but will try to find a lighter (but still sturdy) case for carrying the kindle around during the day.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine's going back. The light isn't bright enough, and the cover is too heavy. My wonderful new, slim, lightweight K3 weighs as much in that cover as my K1 in its Amazon cover. (That's not a guess. I put them on a food scale.) I figured when I ordered it if it didn't seem like $60 worth, back it would go, and sadly that's the case. The non-lighted cover isn't that much lighter, so I'm going to wait and see what the 3d party cover vendors come out with. I do really like the hinged fastening method, so if that's not available elsewhere, I may decide that Amazon's non-lighted cover is the best compromise.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had a few hours to read with the light and I'm liking it.  Glad I purchased it.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

It would be nice to see Amazon make one for the DX, but it would take some thought to work out getting the light illumination over the entire DX display.

However, my guess is that even if Amazon made a cover, it wouldn't work because the DX probably doesn't have power running into the hinge system.  It will be interesting to see if Amazon on the next DX brings this feature to the device.

I love my DXG, but I have been drooling over the Kindle WIFI only eReader.  I just don't know if I can justify it now that I have the DX.

Gene


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I like the lighted cover. Its well built, the light works well and it folds all the way back.  

Chuck


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Amazon advertising indicates that it is easy to read one handed with the K3 and cover. I'm having trouble turning the page while holding Lomax one-handed, so i'm dabbling with ordering a cover. If I do, it will be the lighted one.

Anyone having problems using the cover to rad one handed? Working well for anyone?


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

The Amazon cover does add a noticeable amount of weight which may or may not bother me over the long term.  I read my K2 naked so using any cover at all will require some adjustment time for me.  

I find that the smaller size of the K3 makes using a cover a more comfortable experience than reading it naked.  I'm not sure that a lighter weight cover will be coming along.....or to put it another way, I'm not willing to spend a lot of money and time searching for the perfect cover this time around.  By the time I add a clip-on light to a less bulky cover I'll probably be in the same weight range anyway.  I do like the cover a lot so I hope I come to terms with the added weight.

All that being said - I really, really like the light.  It doesn't add any noticeable weight or bulk and for me it seems to be the perfect book light. The screen is well lit without glare and I don't have to deal with the added weight of a clipped on book light and the hassles of getting the light aligned properly.  They really got it right with the light!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

The cover is a little on the heavy side.  I never used a light before this so I can't compare to that.  When reading one handed, using my right hand to hold the Kindle, I have noticed that with my thumb ready to turn the page, I get a little bit of a shadow on the screen.  It is bothersome but something I think I will get used to.  I am not yet used to the narrower space between the edge of the K3 and the screen on either side.  I'm sure I will adjust.  I'm also having to get used to the new button placements and have pushed the back button several times when I wanted to scroll down with the controller.  I keep looking for the home button over the next page button on the right.

These things feel minor right now.  This cover is a little heavy but I don't think it is heavier than my K2 in the MEdge latitude with no light.  I did not have a light with my K2 because I did not want to carry the extras- light and batteries and have to keep up with it all.  Right now, my thought is that I will get used to all the changes and that I have a comfortable thirty days to decide.

Today, I like the cover with the light.  It is convenient.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I couldn't decide either. I like the idea of the light, but the lighted cover makes the K3 a lot heavier. But that's true with the Amazon non-lighted cover too - there's only 1.6 ounces different between the two. I'm going for the lighted cover. Even if I'm not crazy about the light, it'll be nice to have.

Now... my usual black? Or should I go crazy...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I couldn't decide either. I like the idea of the light, but the lighted cover makes the K3 a lot heavier. But that's true with the Amazon non-lighted cover too - there's only 1.6 ounces different between the two. I'm going for the lighted cover. Even if I'm not crazy about the light, it'll be nice to have.
> 
> Now... my usual black? Or should I go crazy...


Haha I thought of going crazy but ended up with my usual chocolate brown leather. After hearing more about the other colors, I'm sure I made the right choice for me.

The lighted cover w/ K3 will still weigh less than my K2 w/ Oberon and Mighty Brite light....so I think I'll be fine w/ the weight. I'll find out soon!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I originally got this cover for something to use until Noreve got their K3 cover ready. Now I don't think I 'll get the Noreve. I really like the cover and the light.

The cover does add a lot of weight to the K3. But the K3 is so light, I think any cover will add a lot of weight. I compared it to my K2 in the Noreve cover. With both Kindles in the cover, they are about the same size and about the same weight with the K3 being slightly lighter. The light is difficult to pull out, not a bad thing for me but might be a problem for someone who has problems with their hands. The light will not be slipping out on it's own. The light works well. I have only used it for 2 days - so far I really like it. There is no glare on the screen (tried to get a picture but all the pictures show glare) and it lights to whole page.

Here is a picture of my K2 in the Noreve on top and the K3 in the Amazon case below








and side by side








As you can see, there isn't' a lot of difference in size.

And here is a picture of Beardsley. Beardsley does not have an opionion on the cover or light.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

imallbs said:


> And here is a picture of Beardsley. Beardsley does not have an opionion on the cover or light.


I bet he does - but he's just not condescending to share it.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried to take pictures that show the effect of the light. The pictures were taken with no flash, in a room with no lights on. Unfortunately, the picture with the light off is not a good picture, but I think it does show how well that little light brightens up the screen.

















And I'm sure my cat will express her opinion Monday morning when I try to read using the light. She likes to rub her head against the corners of my Oberon cover. I'm not sure how the light will hold up if she tries to rub her head against it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the red cover with a light and I like it a lot. It folds back easily and I use the strap over the back to hold it in place. Although you don't need to, but it gives me someplace to put the strap. I like the hinge system better than I thought I would. I read the directions carefully, followed them and it fits well. I think the strap helps prevent cracking that occurred sometimes in previous models by stabilizing it when closed and making it obvious which side is the front before opening it. The light covers the screen area better than my mighty bright did my k2i, and a little better than the Kandle. I don't have a problem with the weight, because I used an Oberon before and the Amazon case feels much, much lighter than that did. Plus as much as I love the look of Oberons, I like the feel of folding the cover back and not having the button there. 
edited to add:
The red is a very nice deep red. I read in another thread someone didn't want to order it because they didn't think the red would match the graphite, but the inside of the cover is black. So when the cover is opened the red doesn't show. The black does. So I love the way the red cover looks when I carry it closed, and when it is open it doesn't matter (to me) if it matches or not, they don't appear visually together. Of course I'm one of those people who don't bother with the screen saver hack, because when the screen saver is on it is because the cover is closed and I'm not looking at the kindle anyway   .


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I bet he does - but he's just not condescending to share it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the cover and love it. The light is words great.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like the lighted cover. My 'first' lighted cover is hot pink, but I'm returning it and my black cover will be here on Monday. Nothing wrong with the case, I'm just not liking the shade of pink. Black goes with everything. I'm also concerned with the fabric elastic strap getting dirty. At least with black, if it DOES get dirty, it won't show.

I have found that the light works pretty darn good. In low light situations, the upper right corner seems a bit brighter but last night in total darkness around me, it lit up the screen just fine. Regardless of the light situation, I should say that it lights up the entire screen. I think it's a keeper. When I get my black cover, I might consider adding some Velcro to back of the K3 and the inside of the cover. (_Might._ I'm a bit undecided on that. Maybe some re-positionable double-sided tape. I want something that will remove without residue.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The lighting isn't very even but it's effective and makes the whole screen readable even in completely darkness. It's a little stiff to pull in and out of the case but it's not a struggle. The cover itself is great, very solid and protective, easily bends backwards without ruining the cover (and easily held back by elastic band) - the elastic band also holds it closed securely. I love it! I kind of regret not getting the steel blue but I don't want to return it and have to go without a cover while I wait for the new one to arrive.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

I just posted in the other thread about this, but I'm finding myself less than happy with the lighted cover. It was a really cool idea, but the execution was meh to me. I have a K2 with the M-Edge Platform Jacket and an e-Luminator light, and when I compared that setup with the K3/lighted cover (in the dark), the e-Luminator won hands down.

The lighted cover doubles the K3 weight, too. (Of course, maybe the new K3 Platform Jacket + e-Luminator will do the same...)

I did like the red cover. It was a little more rust-colored than I expected (I was hoping for a dark cherry red), but still looked good. Hubby ordered the black one--also quite nice. Now he's just sad he doesn't have a K3 to go in it yet. He just ordered it this past week, though, so he'll have to wait a bit!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Cate Rowan said:


> The lighted cover doubles the K3 weight, too. (Of course, maybe the new K3 Platform Jacket + e-Luminator will do the same...)


The Nook M-Edge Platform weighs 9.3 oz. (5.95in x 8.5in x .75in) The K3 Platform's measurements are 5.91in x 8.19in x 1.06in, so I would guess the weight might be similar. However the Nook Platform is leather and the K3 Platform is faux leather (I think).


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually I read the cover with light weighs 7.8 oz.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I just weighed the Oberon cover for my K2i (which of course is bigger than the K3). This Oberon weighs 9.1 ounces. I just thought that might provide a frame of reference.

And besides, I was sitting here by my digital kitchen scales with my Oberon.... so why not? LOL


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Someone answered my question on some thread somewhere . Cover w/light 7.8 oz (the one I got weighs 7.9 on my food scale). Cover w/o light 5.5 oz. I went ahead and ordered a cover w/o light. If I don't like it either, I'll get to practice sending things back to Amazon. Right now my K3 is in an Amazon K1 cover with a couple of elastic bands around it to keep it in place.

P.S. Wow, those Oberon covers *are *heavy, although they are very beautiful too.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

My Orange K3 Cover with Light arrived today. I really like the cover and the color. The orange really doesn't look like it does in the Amazon pictures. It is a more subdued orange not a bright orange. I think a better name would have been Pumpkin for the color. Almost like an orangey tan. So if your looking for the brighter type of color you may be disappointed, if like me you were hoping it was actually a little more subdue than the pictures you'll be happy. The color is suitable for either man or woman. In other words I wouldn't feel the need to order a black one for meetings. The cover itself seems well made and compliments the K3 very well. Some reviewers complained about the weight but I don't find it to be an issue. It weighs in at 7.8 oz, my K2's Cole Haan is 6.6 oz and my K2's oberon is 10 oz. That should give you a pretty good feel for the weight. 

The Light: I haven't played much with this yet since it is still midday here on the east coast. But from what I could tell in a dark hallway I think this light will be all I need. Yes, it illuminates the top right corner brighter than the lower left. My favorite light on my K2 is the Octovo Solis and guess what, it is brighter at the top than the bottom. I like the fixed angle of the Solis, this results in no glare on the screen even if I change the angle  at which I'm holding the Kindle. This built in light looks like it will have that same advantage. Add the convenience of always having the light at the ready along with never needing to change batteries makes this package just outstanding. Is perfect? No. Some people just won't like the uneven lighting. Personally that bothers me less than fiddling with a clip-on where I need to adjust the neck if I move my head a few degrees. The light is stiff to pull out and that, I think, will sort itself out as I get the motion down after more usage. The cover IMO is a keeper. 

I was going to include pics but my camera batteries need charging. Check back later!


----------



## CPO (Aug 1, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Nook M-Edge Platform weighs 9.3 oz. (5.95in x 8.5in x .75in) The K3 Platform's measurements are 5.91in x 8.19in x 1.06in, so I would guess the weight might be similar. However the Nook Platform is leather and the K3 Platform is faux leather (I think).


From Amazon: Stylish genuine leather exterior. Soft, grey, microfiber suede interior protects Kindle


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CPO said:


> From Amazon: Stylish genuine leather exterior. Soft, grey, microfiber suede interior protects Kindle


But I am talking about the M-Edge Platform covers. The Nook one is leather and the one for the Kindle 3 is faux leather (as per the M-Edge representative).

Unless I'm confusing myself.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> My Orange K3 Cover with Light arrived today. I really like the cover and the color. The orange really doesn't look like it does in the Amazon pictures. It is a more subdued orange not a bright orange. I think a better name would have been Pumpkin for the color. Almost like an orangey tan. So if your looking for the brighter type of color you may be disappointed, if like me you were hoping it was actually a little more subdue than the pictures you'll be happy. The color is suitable for either man or woman. In other words I wouldn't feel the need to order a black one for meetings. The cover itself seems well made and compliments the K3 very well. Some reviewers complained about the weight but I don't find it to be an issue. It weighs in at 7.8 oz, my K2's Cole Haan is 6.6 oz and my K2's oberon is 10 oz. That should give you a pretty good feel for the weight.
> 
> The Light: I haven't played much with this yet since it is still midday here on the east coast. But from what I could tell in a dark hallway I think this light will be all I need. Yes, it illuminates the top right corner brighter than the lower left. My favorite light on my K2 is the Octovo Solis and guess what, it is brighter at the top than the bottom. I like the fixed angle of the Solis, this results in no glare on the screen even if I change the angle at which I'm holding the Kindle. This built in light looks like it will have that same advantage. Add the convenience of always having the light at the ready along with never needing to change batteries makes this package just outstanding. Is perfect? No. Some people just won't like the uneven lighting. Personally that bothers me less than fiddling with a clip-on where I need to adjust the neck if I move my head a few degrees. The light is stiff to pull out and that, I think, will sort itself out as I get the motion down after more usage. The cover IMO is a keeper.
> 
> I was going to include pics but my camera batteries need charging. Check back later!


Okay, now I've tried it in the dark. Don't like it. 
I can't read the bottom without straining, and the light is harsh compared to my Octovo Solis.

Pass the Crow please.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Received my black cover w/light today. I like it just a bit heavy, but not too bad. Its more than adequate to protect the K3 - I'm not looking for a fashion accessory, so the plain black cover is fine.

The light fades toward the bottom a bit more than I would like *IF* I were to read for extended periods in the dark. I think it's fine for short reads (an hour or so). However, for me, reading in a dark room is usually at home, and I have my DXG with a Mighty Bright for that.

I bought the K3 for its portability - for use in waiting rooms, long lines, visits to relatives (during those times when there is no "social" activities) and similar situations where I might find myself wanting to read and the ambient light just isn't quite enough. These situations are where I expect the benefit of this light to really shine (pardon the pun). It's always there, ready to go, no need to carry an additional external light.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with some of you regarding the lighted Amazon cover.  While it's not the absolute brightest light I've ever used, it will definately be the most convenient when I'm out and about and need more light without having to haul an additional light in my purse "just in case".

Melissa


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm thinking I won't be using the light on a normal basis, it would be only in the car and the sun has gone down... or times like that.  When I'm in bed, I read by my lamp light, and my hubby sleeps fine with the lamp on, so that's not an issue.  But I do read in the car when he's driving, and I hate it when the sun goes down and it's too dark to read.

I really like the idea of the light in the case, so I'm pretty sure I'll be getting it.  Now, just to save up for it.  

Vicki


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

The lighted cover lights my screen perfectly. The lower left side of the screen is still very bright and easy to read while the upper right corner is not too bright.
I don't mind the extra weight because ultimately it is more convenient to just have a slim cover with a built in light than having two separate products with one needing extra batteries.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I received my cover w/light today and absolutely love it!  Great job, Amazon!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I got my lighted cover still waiting on the k3, but so far i really like it. It doesn't feel too heavy to me at all though.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I received my K3 and lighted cover a couple of days ago, and I love them both.  The built-in reading light is ingenious IMO, and I think it works great (yes the lower left corner is less lit then the top right but it's still plenty of light to read, even in pitch dark).  Not heavy at all to me, but then again this combination is under a pound, and my K2/Oberon/Mighty Bright weighed in around 1 lb, 7 oz....so it's all relative.  Even w/o the Mighty Bright, it weighed 1 lb 4 oz, heavier than this by almost 1/2 lb!  Anyway, this is simple and easy and not clunky at all.  I think it's a keeper!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I finally got my kindle 3 yesterday so could finally try my lighted cover.  I am seriously impressed, it lights it wonderfully.  In early evening lighting it lit the screen well though I could see that it was brighter in the top corner, but not badly so.  However when I tried it in the dark bedroom last night I was amazed, it was perfectly lit, and incredibly even across the screen, the lower corner was very well lit and had no shadow at all, the screen looked just the same as it does in the daytime, just perfect. It has exceeded my expectations and I love it, one of the best book lights I have ever used.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

babyd said:


> I finally got my kindle 3 yesterday so could finally try my lighted cover. I am seriously impressed, it lights it wonderfully. In early evening lighting it lit the screen well though I could see that it was brighter in the top corner, but not badly so. However when I tried it in the dark bedroom last night I was amazed, it was perfectly lit, and incredibly even across the screen, the lower corner was very well lit and had no shadow at all, the screen looked just the same as it does in the daytime, just perfect. It has exceeded my expectations and I love it, one of the best book lights I have ever used.


I agree I have no problem with the light. I think the light works better the darker it is.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

I defiantly prefer this cover over a separate light. It gives out enough light and there is no risk of accidentally dislodging it and it switches off with the Kindle.


Kindle 3 in Lighted Cover by OmegaPoint, on Flickr

The image is best viewed against a dark background but gives a fair representation of the screen in a very dark room as viewed by me. The top right is overexposed but there wasn't much I could do about it without underexposing the bottom left.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Anne said:


> I agree I have not problem with the light. I think the light works better the darker it is.


I agree that the light works best the darker it is. I tried mine while in the vehicle at night and it was great (I wasn't driving). I am enjoying this cover.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

i don't like the new lighted cover... I LOVE IT!!
Very VERY happy with it and well worth the money in my opinion


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

AmandasPanda said:


> i don't like the new lighted cover... I LOVE IT!!
> Very VERY happy with it and well worth the money in my opinion


I'm with Amanda. The cover is very nice, easy to hold, protective and the light works great. I like knowing it's there when I need it. The combination of the Kindle and cover meets my aestetic requirements as it acheives a high quality gear image. I've had no problems with the hinge or strap as a few others have complained about. Now I'm loking for a sleeve that will fit the cover and kindle together for those times when I'm packing the Kindle in a backpack or carry-on for that extra measure of protection.

I did read a thread somewhere on the board about someone who didn't like the coverage of the light on the screen and got a replacement. Before they sent the original one back they were able to compare the two and indeed the replacement was much brighter. I can't image how I would want more brightness from mine. In fact the one complaint I have is that I can't vary the brightness. My wife still complains about the light when I read in bed in the dark and it really is more light than I need.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Just received my green cover and I LOVE it! The green is a beautiful, bright grass-green. I tried the light in my dark basement and I think it will work out well. There is absolutely no glare on the screen, unlike with my Mightly Bright. I love the idea of not having to wory about replacing batteries (seems I never have the right size when they run out and then it takes me a few days till I remember to buy new ones, and until then, I have to read with the bedroom light on and this irritates my DH). Additionally, this cover fits the K3 very well without adding a lot of bulk.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Still loving my Black Lighted Cover...  As matter of fact, I think Amazon should get a design award for this cover, it is that good!!

Chuck


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

CAR said:


> Still loving my Black Lighted Cover... As matter of fact, I think Amazon should get a design award for this cover, it is that good!!
> 
> Chuck


I agree, Amazon should get a design award. Their cover is much nicer than the M-edge e-Luminator I had for my K1.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

amafan said:


> I'm with Amanda. The cover is very nice, easy to hold, protective and the light works great. I like knowing it's there when I need it. The combination of the Kindle and cover meets my aestetic requirements as it acheives a high quality gear image. I've had no problems with the hinge or strap as a few others have complained about. Now I'm loking for a sleeve that will fit the cover and kindle together for those times when I'm packing the Kindle in a backpack or carry-on for that extra measure of protection.


amafan - its like we're reading each others minds! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm convinced by all of your comments.  I'm definitely getting this cover with my K3.  Love love love all the comments and reviews of it.

Thank you all!!

Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I really, really like this cover. The only thing that would make it perfect is to have a pocket in it. I've gotten used to sliding things into the large pockets on my Oberons.

I think my husband likes it even more than I do. I fall asleep just about every night while reading and wind up leaving my Mighty Bright on, with the new cover, the light turns off as soon as it goes into sleep mode. It doesn't wake him up in the middle of the night anymore.


----------



## rarkm1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I generally like the cover, but wish that there was some way to adjust the angle of the light. The high-grade plastic is bendy, but I don't think it has any "memory". Changing the angle just a little would improve the coverage of light on the screen, but I don't see any way to do it, and am very reluctant to use any force or heat on it. Anyone see any solutions for adjustment?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rarkm1 said:


> I generally like the cover, but wish that there was some way to adjust the angle of the light. The high-grade plastic is bendy, but I don't think it has any "memory". Changing the angle just a little would improve the coverage of light on the screen, but I don't see any way to do it, and am very reluctant to use any force or heat on it. Anyone see any solutions for adjustment?


No, I don't, but I agree having a bit of flexibility would be helpful.


----------

